# Short Haired GSD bred with Long Haired GSD?



## Jessiewessie99

No I am not going to be breeding(maybe in the future idk)Anyways, there was a couple who saw me walking me walking Molly once and stopped us, and said "She is beautiful! Is she spayed?" I replied "Thank you and yes." Then they replied "Oh ok, because we have a male GSD at home and thought we could breed them" BYB ALERT!(maybe I don't know) but i don't think responsible breeders just randomly ask people to breed with their dogs.

Another time, this same couple stopped me and Molly again, and asked "Are you sure she is spayed?" I said "Yes, I have no interest in breeding." Then they left.Whew!

I have seen their male GSD, he is a long haired GSD. Beautiful too.

So I was wondering what would the pups be like if one of the parents is a long haired GSD, and the other parent is a normal short haired GSD?Does it matter which parent has the long hair?

I am just curious about this.And do professional breeders breed Long haired GSDs with short haired GSDs?


----------



## Dainerra

I would think the same as any pair that has LC somewhere in the pedigree. Rayden is what I'd call a "plush" I know he isn't a LC because he has a 1/2 brother who is and Rayden is nothing like that. 

His mother was a plush coat, his father a stock coat. Pups pretty much ran the spectrum. No LCs in that litter, though.


----------



## KayElle

The LC (long coat) gene is recessive; the SC (short coat) gene is dominant. Therefore, 2 SC dogs CAN produce a LC if both parents have the recessive LC gene and both throw it. Two LC dogs will ONLY produce LCs because, as I said, the SC gene is dominant, and therefore, a LC dog cannot carry the SC gene. Some people breed only LC dogs -- yes, I also think they are beautiful!! But, I adore all GSDs!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I have LC #2 & #3, and all of then have had parents with normal stock coats. As KayElle said, it's a recessive gene, so obviously all the parents had the gene or they would not ever produce coats in their litters. Dena's litter had 2 coats, Keefer, I believe, was the only coat in his litter, and Halo's litter also had 2.

Whether or not such a pairing (your female to that male) would produce any coats would depend on whether or not your dog carried the gene. If I'm remembering what I've read correctly, the percentage of coats in the litter would be higher if one dog had the gene and the other dog actually WAS a LC than if both were stock coats that just carried the gene. It would not matter which dog though, the dam or sire, was the LC. And two LCs would produce an entire litter of LCs. 

Some breeders do breed for coats or use coats as part of their breeding program but it's frowned on because it's outside the standard. The SV is apparently allowing LCs as of 2010, but I think they're being kept separate from the stockcoats, not bred with them. 

The only way you'd know for sure that a dog did not carry the LC gene would be to breed it to dogs who do - if those pairings never produced coats, you'd know that the gene is not there.


----------



## KayElle

Debbie is right -- if a LC is bred to a SC with a recessive LC gene, the probability of more LCs in the litter will be higher. That is because a LC has a 100% probability of throwing a LC gene, but a SC with a recessive LC gene has only a 50% chance of throwing the LC gene. Generally the probability (under the Central Limit Theorem of Probability) shows that a breeding of two SC dogs carrying the LC recessive gene would produce 25% LC dogs, or 1 out of every 4 dogs. If a LC dog is bred with a SC dog carrying the recessive LC gene, they would produce about 75% LC dogs, or 3 out of every 4 dogs. Actual results will vary, but, once again, generally speaking, Debbie is correct.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks for providing that KayElle! I read those statistics some time ago on another board but wouldn't have been able to track down the post in question, I just vaguely remembered what it said.


----------



## Chris Wild

KayElle said:


> If a LC dog is bred with a SC dog carrying the recessive LC gene, they would produce about 75% LC dogs, or 3 out of every 4 dogs.


Wouldn't LC bred to SC who is heterozygous for coat produce 50% LC?

All pups inherit LC from the LC parent because that is the only coat gene that parent can pass on.

The SC parent has one gene for LC and one gene for SC. So statistically, each pup has a 50% chance of which of those 2 would be inherited, making a 50% probability of LC pups.


----------



## Emoore

Chris Wild said:


> Wouldn't LC bred to SC who is heterozygous for coat produce 50% LC?
> 
> All pups inherit LC from the LC parent because that is the only coat gene that parent can pass on.
> 
> The SC parent has one gene for LC and one gene for SC. So statistically, each pup has a 50% chance of which of those 2 would be inherited, making a 50% probability of LC pups.


Somebody paid attention in High School Biology! I had to draw the Punnet square to be sure, but if it's simple recessive/simple dominant then you're right on.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Thanks everyone, I was wondering what would happened if they did have puppies.But I am not into breeding, not my style, and I googled to see if I could find this dude as a professional breeder, didn't see anything.

I saw pictures of Molly's parents, both were Short haired. But she had one brother that had a Long Hair coat, total cutie too.lol

Can a puppy, as it gets older, have a mix between a short haired coat and long haired coat?Like a medium length coat?


----------



## Dainerra

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Can a puppy, as it gets older, have a mix between a short haired coat and long haired coat?Like a medium length coat?


I would say that is what Rayden is. He isn't a stock coat like Freya, but he isn't like his half-brother (who IS a LC) either..










looking head on in this picture, the difference isn't huge.









you can see that he has some feathering on his front legs. His tail has LONG hair and he had more hair in his "mane" than Freya does on her whole body! His breeder referred to him as a "plush"


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister's dad was a LC black GSD and his mother was a SC black/tan GSD. His fur is in the middle. Longer hairs on his belly


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Tanner's coat is is not too long or not too short.He has feathered feet too. But he came in as a stray at the shelter.I guess Tanner is "plush" I call him "Fluffy Butt" because he is so fluffy.lol























































We do know Molly's coat is shorter than Tanner's coat.


----------



## Dainerra

is Sinister's long hair wavy? you can't see it on Rayden's body, but when I pick them out of my clothes, you definitely can. Some are completely crinkled, others just have a couple gently waves. And of course just giant mounds of fluff on his big butt! lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99

When Tanner sheds, i swear there is enough fur to make a blanket.


----------



## LaRen616

No it's not wavy, it looks like it has been straightened by a straightening iron. Hahaha

We just measured his hair on his belly, it's 3 inches long and very straight


----------



## Dainerra

LaRen616 said:


> No it's not wavy, it looks like it has been straightened by a straightening iron. Hahaha
> 
> We just measured his hair on his belly, it's 3 inches long and very straight


that's some long hair! Rayden does shed some REALLY long ones now and again. I've joked about measuring them, but never have. Now I'm going to have to find a ruler..

ETA: a tad over 3 inches on his belly and over 4 inches on his tail feathers! lol, makes him sound like a parrot


----------



## LaRen616

I love his hair, it's the perfect length, it's very soft i'll try to take a picture of how it looks


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I can just tell by the hair we comb out of Tanner and when he rolls over to have his belly rubbed his hair is long and gets everywhere.We have been vacuuming alot lately.lol


----------



## KayElle

Chris--
Yes you are correct, I goofed! A LC and a SC with LC recessive produces 50% Cs! Sorry, suffered from Easter preparation overload at my house (14 people for dinner)!


----------



## Roxy6896

Let's call SC: H
And let call LC:h
Here is what you would get
SC. SC carrier. LC
HH. Hh. hh

SCxSC=100% SC

SCcarrierxSC=25%SC/75%SCcarrier

SCcarrierxSCcarrier=25%SC/50%SCcarrier/25%LC

LCxSC=100%SCcarrier

LCxSCcarrier=25%SCcarrier/75%LC

LCxLC=100%LC


----------



## Bandrusa

Jessiewessie99 said:


> When Tanner sheds, i swear there is enough fur to make a blanket.


GSDs have no “shedding season”. That’s because they shed all of the time!


----------

